# Dateien vom Laptop zum PC via WLAN kopieren



## Wincenty (16. Februar 2011)

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit/Programm wie ich von meinem Lenovo X201 Tablet auf meinen Rechner ziehen kann (mehrere Gigabytes große Ordner) wobei die Anordnung des Inets so ist:

INET-(glasfaser)->Modem->Switch->Router->
1. PC über LAN Kabel
2. Notebook über WLAN

Ich habe Hamachi, dieser jedoch läuft durchs Inet und ich will nur durch den Router gehen, Freigegebene Ordner weiß ich nicht wie das geht, sonstige Möglichkeiten kenn ich nicht (möchte nicht mittels USB-Stick arbeiten, da dies sehr sehr langsam geht (oft nicht mehr als 100 kBps am PC)

EDIT:

Ich hab es jetzt irgendwie mittels Heimnetzgruppe zusammengebastelt aber es sind nur 4MBps wo doch vom Router sogar 100MBps möglich sind?!?
Und wieso kann ich vom PC nicht auf Dateien des Notebooks zugreifen aber herum wohl?


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. Februar 2011)

1. sind es 4 MByte oder 4 MBit pro Sekunde?
  4MiB/s = 24MBit/s

2. WLAN mach dem g-Standard erreicht maximal 54MBit/s. Das ist jedoch nur ein Idealwert. Meist erreichst du deutlich weniger.

Schließ den Laptop lieber direkt und per LAN an


----------



## zulu1024 (16. Februar 2011)

Ich empfehle auch die Verbindung via LAN. Wie hast du denn das mit dem WLAN hinbekommen? Über die Normale Freigabe ist das wirklich extrem Langsam! Wenn du es Drahtlos probieren willst, versuche es mal mit einem Ad-hoc Netzwerk. Im Freigabecenter unter "Netzwerkeinstellungen ändern" "Neue Verbindung oder neues Netzwerk einrichten" wählen und dann "Ein Drahtloses Ad-hoc-Netzwerk einrichten".


----------

